# Grußkarten an Weihnachten, Weihnachtskarten, Grußkarten



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.

wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dailer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.

ich weiss nicht recht, hmm.

Kann den Text noch jemand korrigieren? aber nur mit fullquote bitte. Danke!

Grüsse
weihnachtsgrusskarte

mal anklicken und lesen:
 Dialer: Weihnachtsgruss im Internet kann 30 Euro kosten


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
> Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.
> 
> wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dialer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.
> ...



Will ich warnen vor Dialern bei Weihnachtskarten? Weiss nicht, aber jedenfalls ist ein Fehler drin, soll heissen: optimieren, nicht korrigieren.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2004)

weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
> Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.
> 
> wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dialer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.
> ...


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Old and New Economy.

Früher kosteten Weihnachtskarten 3 Euro incl. Unicef-Beitrag und Porto, heute kassieren zwielichtige Gestalten 30 Euro für einen Weihnachtsgruß nach Freibeuterart.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Du willst ja nur eines: kostenlos grußkarte verschicken. an weihnachten. Oder im Advent. Du suchst lustige Motive. Womöglich eCards. Man weiß ja nie, vielleicht auch an kollegen. oder an kinder. Sorry, auf die Gefahr hin, hier etwaiige Suchmaschinen zu verwirren. Aber das musste ja klargestellt werden, dass es um kostenlose gruskarten geht...


----------



## Qoppa (29 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, daß hier schon darauf hingewiesen wird: ich bin mir sicher, daß nicht mal Weihnachten den Dialerfuzzis heilig sein wird. 

Und dann kommt´s wieder: "hier erfahren sie alles über ...": Weihnachtskarten, Weihnachtsmänner, den Weihnachtsmann, Weihnachtsmotive, Weihnachtsengel, auch Adventskarten, Adventsgrüsse, Weihnachtsbilder, Weihnachtslieder, Weihnachts-gifs, Weihnachts-clipart, Weihnachtssmilies .... Und überall steht dran: kostenlos,* kostenlos*, und dann lauert ein fieser Dialer dahinter ...


----------



## A John (29 November 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, daß hier schon darauf hingewiesen wird: ich bin mir sicher, daß nicht mal Weihnachten den Dialerfuzzis heilig sein wird.


Hier ein passender Thread  im  *Dialercenter*

Gruss A. John


----------



## dvill (29 November 2004)

weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
> Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.
> 
> wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dialer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.
> ...


Wer denn etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und dieses Geld einem sinnvollen Zweck zuführen will, kann Grußkarten online bestellen oder in vielen Geschäften bekommen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (29 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wie man an den Beiträgen im Dialercenter sieht, ist es schon angebracht, das hier mal zu diskutieren.


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi A John,

Den Hinweis hat der Wihnachtsmann mit seiner Grußkartenaktion auch schon gefunden... siehe den" hmm " Link 



			
				weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
> Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.
> 
> wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dialer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.
> ...



Aber so sieht man, das andere da auch schon drüber stolperten.  Man kann ja nicht vorsichtig genug sein, bei diesen wihnachts- oder Advent - grußkarten. Da hilft jeder Hinweis.

mal anklicken und lesen:
 Dialer: Weihnachtsgruss im Internet kann 30 Euro kosten


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2004)

weihnachtsgrusskarte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, wem ich an Weihnachten Grußkarten schicken soll. So Grußkarten _an Weihnachten: Vorsicht Dialer_ mit Nikolaus oder so. Habs im Geist schon gelesen: "Vorsicht, ab Dezember Dialer bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten" als Text oder so. An gute Freunde, denen nicht hohe Telefonrechnungen drohen
> Weihnachtsgrußkarte ist eine gute Idee, aber die Dialer kosten viel Geld und Grußkarten im Advent, Adventskarten, mit einem Text wie "Dialer oft bei Weihnachtskarten" sollen doch nichts kosten. Computerbetrug.de warnt vor Dialern bei Weihnachtsgrußkarten sicher nicht, direkt zumindest nicht. Hm.
> 
> wie schreibt man eigentlich Gruskarte an Weihnachten Vorsicht Dialer? Vielleicht Kartengruß Dialler droht oder Weihnachtliche Grußkarten Dialer droht oder kann man da auch grusskarte versenden vorsicht dialller schreiben damit mans eher liest als "dialer - weihnachtliche motive bei grusskarten und weihnachtsgrüsse oder weihnachtsgrusskarten vorsicht dialer.
> ...



Also ich verschicke an meine Lieben gerne Grusskaten mit weihnachtlichen Motiven:
Rentier,Rentieren Renntiere (Rudolf Rudolph mit der roten Nase, gibts davon eigentlich kostenlose Malvorlagen ?) 
Weihnachtsengel
Rauschgoldengel
Christkind
Weihnachtsstern (z.B. der von Bethlehem )
Weihnachtsrezepten

Die schönsten Feiertags-gifs halt

Haupsache kostenlos.


----------



## News (29 November 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> gibts davon eigentlich kostenlose Malvorlagen ?


Tja, Malvorlagen oder Malforlagen? Oder Mahlvorlagen bzw. Mahlforlagen?
Das ist wie bei den *Grusskarten*, Tippfehler wie *Gruskarten* bedeuten: *Achtung, Dialer!* Wie auch bei *Weinachten* ohne h.
Hier noch ein Lieblingslink zu Frnz. Natürlich Dialerfrei. Es droht nur Augenkrebs


----------



## A John (29 November 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie man an den Beiträgen im Dialercenter sieht, ist es schon angebracht, das hier mal zu diskutieren.


Wenn Du einen guten Draht zu Presse- / TV- Redaktionen hast, könnte ein Hinweis und die Bitte vor diesen Machenschaften zu warnen, einige Leute vor Reinfällen bewahren.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2004)

> Dialer: Weihnachtsgruß im Internet kann 30 Euro kosten
> 
> Eine nett gemeinte Geste kann im Internet schnell zur Kostenfalle werden. Bis zu 30 Euro werden unter Umständen fällig, wenn eine Weihnachts-Grußkarte über Dialer verkauft wird. Viele Betreiber von so genannten Dialer-Partnerprogrammen werden im Advent wieder gezielt diese Angebote bewerben. Verbraucher sollten deshalb ganz genau prüfen, welchem Anbieter sie ihr Vertrauen schenken.
> 
> ...


Damit die schönen Google-Köder hier im Text des Threads nicht umsonst ausgworfen wurden.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist wirklich zum :kotz: mit der Abzocke ...


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> > *mehr von der Meldung, dann hier klicken.*
> 
> 
> Damit die schönen Google-Köder hier im Text des Threads nicht umsonst ausgworfen wurden.


:vlol:


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2004)

Don´t feed the trolls, but Google

Suchen Sie etwas wie:

Weihnachtsmann
weihnachtsmann
Advenstkalender
adventskalender
Nikolaus
nikolaus
Christkindl
christkindl
Weihnachtsbilder
weihnachtsbilder
Weihnachtsgedichte
weihnachtsgedichte 
Weihnachtsgeschichten
weihnachtsgeschichten
Weihnachtsdekoration
weihnachtsdekoration
Weihnachtskarten
weihnachtskarten
weihnachtslieder
Weihnachtslieder
weihnachtsgruesse
Weihnachtsgrüße
Wunschzettel
wunschzettel
Weihnachtsgebäck
weihnachtsgebaeck
weihnachtsgebäck
Weihnachtsgeschenke
weihnachtsschmuck.
Weihnachtsschmuck
weihnachtsmarkt
Weihnachtsmarkt
weihnachtsbaum
Weihnachtsbaum
christbaumschmuck
Christbaumschmuck
weihnachtsdekoration
weihnachtsbeleuchtung
Weihnachtsbeleuchtung
weihnachtskostueme
Weihnachts Kostüme
Weihnachtsbasteln
weihnachtsdeko_basteln
weihnachtsschmuck_basteln
bastelideen

dann lesen Sie erst  das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83860#83860


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Don´t feed the trolls, but Google
> 
> Suchen Sie etwas wie:
> 
> ...



Fullquotes sind doof ...


----------



## A John (29 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Stimmt!  :tannenbaum: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Don´t feed the trolls, but Google
> 
> Suchen Sie etwas wie:
> 
> ...


Man kann ein Rätsel draus machen: welches Wort fehlt?


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Weihnachtsmarkt fehlte. und bastelideen gibt's nur in kleinbuchstaben ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

es dankt euch allen, vor allem vor der
Warnung vor Weihnachtskarten Dialer
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83860#83860

der weihnachtsakationist


----------



## News (29 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Engel* und *Weihnachtsengel* fehlen auch, die Begriffe hab ich schon auf Branchenseiten entdeckt.
BTW: Auf die Groß- oder Kleinschreibung kommt es m.E. nicht so an. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, achtet Google darauf nur bei Begriffen, die explizit in Anführungszeichen stehen. 
Was jetzt noch interessant wäre: In welchem Rhythmus kommt der Google-Bot überhaupt vorbei?


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2004)

Glocken, Weihnachtsglocken, Wunschzettel, Lebkuchen, Weihnachtsgans
und "eine Muh eine Määh eine Täterätätä, eine Tute eine Rute"


----------



## dotshead (29 November 2004)

Gemeinschaftliche Vermüllung der Gemeinschaftsresource Google? Die freien Grußkartenanbieter werden es Euch danken.


----------



## sascha (29 November 2004)

> Die freien Grußkartenanbieter werden es Euch danken.



Denke ich auch. Immerhin bekommen sie von uns gute Werbung:  http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=215


----------



## dotshead (29 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Die freien Grußkartenanbieter werden es Euch danken.
> 
> 
> 
> Denke ich auch. Immerhin bekommen sie von uns gute Werbung.



*lach* Das ist nicht dein Ernst. Mit dieser Aktion erreicht Ihr zwar, dass keine Dialerseiten mehr auf den ersten Seiten von Google zu finden sind, allerdings werden die Non-Profit-Seiten auch nicht mehr auftauchen bzw. noch weiter hinten. 

Wenn das eure Intention ist, dann viel Spass beim zumüllen der "Gemeinschaftsresource" Google.

Übrigens finde ich den Artikel auf Dialerschutz eigentlich schon OK.  Ich mag keene Dropcharges mit zweifelhaftem Mehrwert.


----------



## News (29 November 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinschaftliche Vermüllung der Gemeinschaftsresource Google?


Noch ist das Pflänzlein doch viel zu zart, um es als Vermüllung anzusehen...


----------



## dotshead (29 November 2004)

Das Pflänzlein wird recht gut vom Bot geerntet. Also ist es IMHO genau das, was hier anderen vorgeworfen wird. 

BTW. Ich mag keine Weihnachtskarten-Dropcharge-Dialer


----------



## Dino (29 November 2004)

Mir ist es tausendmal lieber, wenn mir als unbedarftem Weihnachtsgrußkarteninteressenten rechtzeitig ein paar KOSTENLOSE Warnungen vorgemüllt werden als gleich in die Sch.... zu greifen.


----------



## Qoppa (29 November 2004)

Kleine Intelligenzaufgabe:

Ein Warnschild "ACHTUNG - hier ist Müll! Betreten auf eigene Gefahr!" - ist das selbst auch Müll? - nur weil es vor dem Müllhaufen steht? - oder nicht eher ein Schritt zur Mülltrennnung und damit zur *Ent-müllung*?


----------



## dotshead (29 November 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es tausendmal lieber, wenn mir als unbedarftem Weihnachtsgrußkarteninteressenten rechtzeitig ein paar KOSTENLOSE Warnungen vorgemüllt werden als gleich in die Sch.... zu greifen.



Mir ist es auch wichtig, da ich diese Art der Userverarschung hasse.  Aber bitte redet hier nicht mehr von "Gemeinschaftsresource" Google in Verbindung mit dem Begriff zu müllen. Just my 2 €-Cents


----------



## Qoppa (29 November 2004)

Lieber dots,

es gibt in diesem Forum gewisse Postings, die ich wegen ihrer Gedankenlosigkeit *auch als Müll *empfinde .... :roll: 

Auch wenn´s nicht in Deinen Kopf hinein will: Warnungen vor dem falschen Klick *dienen* der mißbrauchten Gemeinschaftsressource!


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

@Dotshead: Lass uns darüber reden, wenn der Bot diesen Thread auch wirklich gespidert hat. 

http://weihnachtsgrusskarte.de.vu Kleiner, unbedeutender Spamlink hierhin 
SCNR. Ich tu's auch nie wieder  0


----------



## dotshead (30 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Dotshead: Lass uns darüber reden, wenn der Bot diesen Thread auch wirklich gespidert hat.
> 
> http://weihnachtsgrusskarte.de.vu Kleiner, unbedeutender Spamlink hierhin
> SCNR. Ich tu's auch nie wieder  0



Nach meinen Erfahrungswerten ist der in 2 Tagen oben (vor allem mit der de.vu-Domain)  

Allerdings muss ich hier nochmal mein Statement abgeben. Dropcharge-Dialer für Weihnachtskarten sind für 29,95 €/Einwahl einfach überteuert.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (1 Dezember 2004)

Als erste Treffer für "Weih nachts gruss karte" bekomme ich aber 
	
	



```
[url]www.weih[/url] nacht sgrussk arte.de.tt
```
 und 
	
	



```
www.weih nacht sgrus skarte.de.ms
```
 als Domains  Vielleicht sollte man die auch noch erwähnen *g* Ich hab mich mangels eines robusten Systems erst gar nicht hingetraut *lach* Vielleicht heute abend mal


----------



## News (2 Dezember 2004)

Interessant bei der Google-Suche nach "Weihnachtsgrusskarte" ist auch die AdWords-Anzeige rechts, die von einer Dialerseite stammt.
Das ist nach Googles Richtlinien klar unzulässig. Mal sehen, ob was dagegen passiert, jedenfalls habe ich Google gerade eine Mail gesandt.



> Anzeigen
> Grusskarten Online
> Versenden Sie online Ihre ganz
> persönliche lieblings Grusskarte.
> ***.grusskarten.**


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2004)

Während so manch´ einem die Hutschnur hochgeht, beschleicht den anderen so eine wohliges Gefühl. Es macht so den Eindruck, als würde dem einen oder anderen Webmaster das Weihnachtsgeschäft versaut und ein verbraucherfreundlicher Weihnachtsfriede hergestellt werden.


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein passender Thread  im  *Dialercenter*


Dort wurde noch vor drei Tagen das in Ausicht stehende Geschäft erwartungsvoll bejubelt. Guckt man heute auf den Link, dann ist das anscheinend keine öffentliche Diskussion "Mehrwert".


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

Wurde eigentlich schon jemand von den Medien aufmerksam auf
a) die Sache mit den Weihnachtskarten
b) diese Gegenwehrmaßnahmen hier?

Falls das auch nur einen kleinen Erfolg haben sollte, könnte man evtl. solche Aktionen wiederholen. In diesem Fall begann dieser kleine Versuchsballon ja leider verspätet.

der weihnachtsmann


----------



## News (2 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde eigentlich schon jemand von den Medien aufmerksam


Ich würde sagen: Mindestens zwei Medienleute wissen davon, darunter ein Admin und ein Mitglied 
Noch halte ich den Effekt der "Gegenmaßnahmen" aber für zu gering für ein großes Medienecho. Natürlich könnte jemand die Warnung von dialerschutz.de übernehmen, wenn Platz dafür im Blatt ist (*seufz*)


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

neben einem Mitglied und einem admin gibts hier doch auch ein paar schlaue Leute... vielleicht fällt denen noch was ein? Dass es vielleicht doch was bringt?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (2 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant bei der Google-Suche nach "Weihnachtsgrusskarte" ist auch die AdWords-Anzeige rechts, die von einer Dialerseite stammt.
> Das ist nach Googles Richtlinien klar unzulässig. Mal sehen, ob was dagegen passiert, jedenfalls habe ich Google gerade eine Mail gesandt.
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei ich mich auch wundere, dass die noch keiner abgemahnt hat, .ag ist doch als TLD in Deutschland AGs und vergleichbaren Gesellschaften vorbehalten, oder habe ich das Gerichtsurteil falsch in Erinnerung? :gruebel: :gruebel:


----------



## News (2 Dezember 2004)

Ich hab den Fortgang nach dem Urteil zu .ag-Domains nicht mehr verfolgt, aber die Praxis zeigt, dass offenbar eben doch jeder diese TLD registrieren kann. Es gibt ja zig Dialerseiten damit. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Betreiber alle bewusst illegal handeln und Abmahnungen riskieren. Vielleicht wissen Juristen hier im Forum mehr dazu. Google sicher auch , aber zum Stöbern fehlt mir gerade die Zeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49249


> Urteil zu AG-Domains verschärft
> ...
> Der 5. * Zivilsenat des Oberlandesgerichtes * Hamburg geht nun im Rechtsstreit
> um AG-Domains in Deutschland über die Ansicht der ersten Instanz noch hinaus.
> ...


Aaaaber , wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter .......

Da es sich um Zivilrecht und nicht um Strafrecht handelt, interessiert das die  StA  nicht, 
 sondern in jedem Einzelfall müßte vor einem Zivilgericht geklagt werden ....

und daher kann  sowas  munter weiter beworben werden:
https://www.domainregistry.de/ag-domains.html


cp


----------



## dotshead (2 Dezember 2004)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich auch wundere, dass die noch keiner abgemahnt hat, .ag ist doch als TLD in Deutschland AGs und vergleichbaren Gesellschaften vorbehalten, oder habe ich das Gerichtsurteil falsch in Erinnerung? :gruebel: :gruebel:



Wobei ich mich immer über deutsche Urteile wundere die deutsche Gerichte nicht zu interessieren haben.



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> AG steht für den karibischen Staat Antigua und Barbuda wie .de für Deutschland; sie ist aber für jedermann weltweit frei registrierbar.



Mich wundert nüx mehr


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2004)

Antigua und Barbados ist ein netter Staat. So weit ich weiß, leben dort nur einige Zehntausend Menschen, trotzdem arbeiten einige Tausend Leute im Casinogeschäft. Erst vor wenigen Wochen erreichte der Inselstaat in einem Streit mit den USA vor der Welthandelsorganisation einen entscheidenden Sieg: Es ging dabei um die Zulassung von offshore-casinos. Nur Narren können glauben, dass es hier um die Interessen der Insulaner ging... 

infos:
http://www.paroli.de/antigua.html
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/archive/t-4174.html

hier ein paar Informationen dazu von einem Anwalt, der sich u.a. als Anwalt auf beiden Seiten des Dialerthemas einen Namen gemacht hat...

h**p://www.isa-casinos.de/articles/6294.html

und hier ein Interview mit dem ehemaligen Premierminister von Antigua
h**p://www.isa-casinos.de/articles/7562.html

und nun wieder Weihnachtskarten


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

alle Schreibweisen 

Weihnachtsgrüsse
Weihnachtsgruesse
Weihnachtsgrüße
Weihnachtsgrueße 

sind  mit einer Dialersite  auf den zweiten Platz hochgemüllt worden. Mal sehen, wie lange es noch
 dauert bis der Müll ganz oben steht und  die zur Zeit kostenlose Seite verdrängt hat 
http://free.pages.at/consuela/gruss/poweih01.htm 

Google behandelt die Schreibweisen nicht ganz identisch, es gibt unterschiedliche Trefferqoten 

cp

PS: das Zugangstool ist wieder eins von der ganz seriösen Art, der Abbrechenbutton
 auf dem ersten Fenster ist auch mal wieder ein Fake und Preise stehen wie üblich auf der letzten Seite
mit dem dritten OK.
 (Alles regelkonform ich weiß, der Spruch hängt mir zum Hals raus,  faires Geschäftsgebaren
 ist das trotzdem nicht ) 
Warum diese "gschamige"  Verschleierungstaktik?  warum nur...  :gruebel:


----------



## News (3 Dezember 2004)

Bei *Weihnachtsgrusskarte* ist das Forum immer noch recht abgeschlagen auf Platz 26, dann nochmal auf Platz 41 bei Google.
Und auf Platz 50 über http://weihnachtsgrusskarte.de.vu
Stand schon mal höher, aber die Branche optimiert derzeit anscheinend recht viel.

Ich glaube, die bräuchten mal die Rute!
Aber leider sind sie darauf auch schon vorbereitet.
Siehe Google-Suche: "Rutenplaner"  unk:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

Die leichteste, schnellste und treffsicherste Art Müllseiten zu finden, sind die Begriffe:

Zugangstool =  knapp 250 000 Treffer 
"kostenloses Zugangstool" =  fast 50000 Treffer 
Zugangsassistent =  über 3300  Treffer 

cp


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2004)

Daraus leitet sich ein leicht anwendbares Verfahren der Mülltrennung ab. 
Wenn man jeder Suchworteingabe ein "-Zugangstool -Zugangsassistent -kostenloses" anfügt,
 bleibt die Ergebnisliste relativ müllfreier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (3 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jeder Suchworteingabe ein "-Zugangstool -Zugangsassistent -kostenloses" anfügt,
> bleibt die Ergebnisliste relativ müllfreier.


Einiges fällt damit tatsächlich unter den Tisch. Aber es bringt leider nicht genug, jedenfalls nicht bei Malvorlagen, Malforlagen, Grusskarten, Weihnachtsgruessen u.a. - denn dort kommen solche Begriffe gar nicht so häufig vor.
Natürlich kann man Variationen wie "-malforlagen -mahlvorlagen"  ausprobieren.
Oder man müsste jedesmal eine Reihe von Begriffen aus einer längeren Blacklist-Datei ins Suchfeld kopieren. Aber das wird wohl kaum ein Normalbenutzer tun.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Google-Suche: "Rutenplaner"  unk:





			
				h**p://www.we*zieke*hui*.nl/addddbfaf.248.html"/ "Rutenplaner kostenfrei schrieb:
			
		

> *Blitzer*
> Sie möchten dem :cry:  einen oderen  :cry: anderen Schnappschuss lieber vermeiden? Verständlich, wo doch heutzutage immer öffter  :cry:  "Abzocke" stattfindet. Vermeiden Sie mit unserer Blitzer-Map kostenspielige :cry: Reiseandenken.
> 
> *Staumelder*
> ...



Isch glaub, isch fahr nach



			
				h**p://www.we*zieke*hui*.nl/addddbfaf.248.html"/ "Rutenplaner kostenfrei schrieb:
			
		

> Münschen



 :rotfl:


----------



## News (3 Dezember 2004)

Und ich fahr bei denen nach


> Main


----------



## News (6 Dezember 2004)

Passend zum Nikolaustag  :santa: eine gute und eine schlechte Neuigkeit.
Die gute:


			
				Google AdWord-Team schrieb:
			
		

> *Dialerwerbung für grusskart**.***
> Hallo Herr [],
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> Sie haben eine unangemessene Anzeige auf einer Google-Suchergebnisseite
> ...



*Aber:* Dialeranbieter R. B. hat einfach sofort eine neue Anzeige für eine andere Domain geschaltet.
Nun sieht man bei der Grusskartensuche:


> Animierte Gifs & Cliparts
> Riesen Auswahl an Gifs und Cliparts
> zum downloaden. Weihnachtsspezial.
> www.gifsw****.**


Auch diese Anzeige hab ich bei Google zur Löschung vorgeschlagen, aber das Katz-und-Maus-Spiel dürfte andauern :dagegen:
Sollte Google den Anbieter komplett sperren (können), was ich angeregt habe, kommt sicher ein Strohmann daher und meldet für ihn an...Grrr.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2004)

Die Werbung für Gifs und Cliparts ist wesentlich ungefährlicher. Das wird von Computeranfängern weder verstanden noch mit Grußkarten in Verbindung gebracht.

Man muss halt wachsam sein und Google mal beizeiten weitere Hinweise zukommen lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (7 Dezember 2004)

Wow, diesmal war Google richtig fix :santa2:  Die neue Gifseiten-Anzeige unter den "AdWords" rechts ist schon wieder weg und es gibt auch noch keinen Nachfolger.
Sicher, die Google-Suche an sich liefert unverändert Dialerseiten unter den ersten Treffern. Aber das Eingreifen bei den geschalteten Anzeigen ist doch auch schon was wert.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*Auch ORF berichtet über kostenpflichtige Grußkarten*

Auch der ORF berichtet über die Problematik der kostenpflichtigen Weihnachtsgrußkarten. 

Der Bericht ist unter 

http://help.orf.at/?story=2012

nachzulesen.


Die ursprüngliche Presseaussendung der europäischen Verbraucherberatung findet sich unter:

http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=22591&lang=DE


----------



## News (15 Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich mal einen der kostenlosen Anbieter hervorheben darf (in der Hoffnung, dass der WDR nicht als "kommerziell" im Sinne der NUB angesehen werden muss):
*Sehr lustige Mauskarten!*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> *Sehr lustige Mauskarten!*



In der Tat: sehr nett! :bussi:


----------

